# First order from SkyBlue - need some assistance



## Ccoetzee (7/5/15)

Howsit Guys

So I've finally decided to take the plunge and try my hand at DIY, can't justify all the money spent on premium liquids anymore, costing me the same as my old stinkies habit!

So this is my list of flavors I want to order, as you can see I am a lover of dessert/custards. I love the following and want to try and emulate some of them: Purple Alien, Beard 51, Beard 88, Mothers Milk, The King, Moondust

What do you guys think should I add to the order? I have all the glassware and measuring equipment. 



 DIY 100ml 3.6% VG base

DIY36VG 


 TFA Cheesecake 10ml

TFA-CCK 


 TFA Cinnamon Sugar Cookie 10ml

TFA-CSC 


 TFA Dulce De Leche 10ml

TFA-DDL 


 TFA French Vanilla 10ml

TFA-FRV 


 TFA Toasted Marshmallow 10ml

TFA-TMM 


 TFA Sweet Cream 10ml

TFA-SCR 


 TFA Strawberry (Ripe) 10ml

TFA-SBR 


 TFA Bavarian Cream 10ml

TFA-BAC 


 TFA Graham Cracker(clear) 10ml

TFA-GC 


 DIY 250ml pure VG (BP)

DIY 0.0 PG 250 


 DIY 250ml pure PG (BP)

DIY 0.0 PG 250 


 TFA Ripe Banana 10ml

TFA-RBN 


 TFA Vanilla Custard 10ml

TFA-VC


----------



## Mike (7/5/15)

Start off with this. 

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-E-liquid-Bases/DIY-E-Liquid-Top-Up


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

Solid order man. I think you'll be able to make quite a bit with those. Personally I would drop the french vanilla and grab vanilla swirl rather, and I would pick up banana cream instead of banana ripe, also i would drop cheesecake unless you have a specific recipe in mind. Some of my favorite and most versatile dessert type flavors are the berry crunch, coconut extra, fruit circles, marshmallow, peanut butter, vanilla bean ice cream. Let us know how you get on. Also there's an additive called acetyl pyrazine that's absolute magic with dessert recipes, I would definitely grab some of that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ccoetzee (7/5/15)

Thanks @Gambit, I've got an idea with the cheesecake, saw it in quite a few recipes! I've changed out the vanilla for the swirl and added fruit circles, also changed the banana, can see it working well in a few recipes. Whats the difference between the swirl and french?


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

Ccoetzee said:


> Thanks @Gambit, I've got an idea with the cheesecake, saw it in quite a few recipes! I've changed out the vanilla for the swirl and added fruit circles, also changed the banana, can see it working well in a few recipes. Whats the difference between the swirl and french?


I find the French is more like vanilla essence while swirl is more like vanilla ice cream. French is really good too, you should definitely pick it up at some stage, I think the swirl is just a bit more versatile for starting off. That banana cream is amazing stuff, the banana ripe is good too, but it's more like a candy banana, the banana cream is a creamy dessert banana that goes well with everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (7/5/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-ejuice-clone-megathread.t11256/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ccoetzee (8/5/15)

Awesome @kimbo! Quite a few I'd love to try out!


----------

